# černý frajer



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
potřebovala bych pomoc. "Frajer", znám to jako "dandy", mohlo by to taky být jako "swank", "braggart" (it: sbruffone). A "černý", je to pejorativní, že jo?
Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Hypotéza: Romský dandy.
Ale bez kontextu se to uhádnout nedá. 

Ano, sbruffone taky sedí.


----------



## werrr

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj,
> potřebovala bych pomoc. "Frajer", znám to jako "dandy", mohlo by to taky být jako "swank", "braggart" (it: sbruffone).


„Frajer“ má mnohem více významů, např. „nápadník, milenec, záletník“ nebo „borec, machr“.

V podstatě je totéž jako německý originál „der Freier“.



> A "černý", je to pejorativní, že jo?
> Děkuju moc


Pejorativní? To snad ani ne. I když to může být vztaženo k barvě kůže, nemusí to být nutně míněno rasisticky.

Jinak možných významů je tu spousta: černoch, snědý, černoký, černě oblečený, špinavý, čert, kominík, horník…



Bez kontextu ani ránu! Ale mám takový dojem, že by to mohlo souviset s tím druhým dotazem:

namluvit si černého frajera ~ najít si nápadníka, který je černoch

Dokázal bych si tu představit i sloveso „splašit (si)“ ve smyslu „sehnat (si)“:

splašila si tam nějakého černého frajera


----------



## parolearruffate

Dobře, děkuju moc


----------

